

A Working Hypothesis on MH370 - gsibble
http://onepercentbreadsticks.com/99998

======
FatalLogic
The big hole in this theory, in its current form, seems to be that the plane
flew over land, at night, and the pilots should have recognized where they
were from the pattern of city lights and road lights, and not flown away from
the land.

------
glbrew
Another problem with this theory is the plane followed precise navigational
way points. It was not flying randomly / chaotically the entire time.

